# Bow Mounted Camera, GoPro 7 Black in Hypersmooth stabilization



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is the set up.

It goes were I aim. I can pan the camera, and move it up and down, as you can see by the GoPro mounts. 

I did find a mount make for the bow and the GoPro here But was able to put together a mount that works from parts I already had. 
If you hit the camera hard enough it will pivot at the points of adjustment. That maybe a good thing since I won't get broken off it will just give in the opposite direction of the force.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

If you watch this on youtube and slow it down to .25 speed and have it set to 720HD60 you can see everything NO shake except for about the first 15ft of arrow travel. If you have this on your bow and shoot at a deer, and you are using lighted nocks you will know exactly were you hit. This is gonna be awesome and more importantly SIMPLE so you don't miss that shot on a nice Buck because you are dinking with a camera to get the deer in the frame. I maybe able to further isolate the camera from what little vibration there is with some silicone or a different mount. 

I will post again if I find something that works better.


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow that thing is steady!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Very cool.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

That’s a HUGE improvement! Thanks for sharing! :wink:


----------



## fabbow (Dec 15, 2010)

nice, thanks for sharing, well done and good info


----------



## abbaba969 (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## maximus1492 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thats Cool!!


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

*I think he is there....*

So I went out to the area last week were I scouted this spring. Post about that is HERE

I made a mock scrape the way Jeff Sturgis does and I have deer coming to it. 

I got a pic of what I think is the buck I want to get..










So I am preparing to get this on video. 

I plan on hunting from the ground with my gillie suit and my millennium tree seat. 

So I did few tests with FCP and the go pro to see what I can get or do..

So the question is slow zoom on the shot or fast zoom...?

I think the fast zoom...


----------



## maximus1492 (Jul 18, 2019)

Cool Setup


----------



## chingosbows (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

cool


----------



## packets (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice set up. Impressive videos


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

So after more testing I think I am going to have the Go Pro mounted somewhere on my stand with one of the quick clamps snake holders. I just have to press the play button. 

I am using 4K here at 60 FPS and the 40 yard shot is much longer than I should have to make. 

So I will not have to worry about following the deer and such I can do that in editing.


----------



## Jason_Chute (Jun 17, 2018)

not too much vibration, did you try any of the slow mo settings?


----------



## HRB83 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice setup


----------



## jl3216 (Jul 29, 2004)

Any updates to this? I'm interested in the Hero 8 but will need to mount to my bow. I hunt spot and stalk only (mule deer, antelope, elk, etc.). 
Interested in how this worked out during real hunting situations and if you were able to capture your actual shots on live game.

Thanks!!


----------



## Beesap (Aug 8, 2020)

This is pretty cool. Curious if you felt the weight of the GoPro...any mods to your stabilizers?


----------



## BGLASER (Aug 19, 2020)

ThomasC4 said:


> Hey all,
> Just did a test of the hyper stabilization that GoPro Hero 7 Black has. If you have ever tried to film with a camera mounted to the bow you know that once you shoot the image is so shaky that it is useless. Oh but with this Hero 7 Black and hyper smooth images stabilization it looks like the camera is on a gimbal. I will have this mounted to my bow all season since all I have to do it just press the play button and it starts recording even from being in the off mode. All the movements are smooth as butter and as long as you hold the bow up after the shot and follow the deer you will get a great shot.
> 
> Here is the results of the test, shot at 20 yards.


Cool, I'll have to try this.


----------



## Kona1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I'm also curious how the Hero 8 does.


----------



## limb_bender (Aug 19, 2020)

cool


----------



## kokengek (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

this is awesome. I really want to do this now.


----------



## bendor (Oct 25, 2019)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## Maximillian Rempel (Feb 23, 2021)

ThomasC4 said:


> Hey all,
> Just did a test of the hyper stabilization that GoPro Hero 7 Black has. If you have ever tried to film with a camera mounted to the bow you know that once you shoot the image is so shaky that it is useless. Oh but with this Hero 7 Black and hyper smooth images stabilization it looks like the camera is on a gimbal. I will have this mounted to my bow all season since all I have to do it just press the play button and it starts recording even from being in the off mode. All the movements are smooth as butter and as long as you hold the bow up after the shot and follow the deer you will get a great shot.
> 
> Here is the results of the test, shot at 20 yards.


I have an official GoPro karma grip gimbal it works best for me with my Hero 7.


----------



## JBMKIII (Jan 25, 2012)

Please do a breakdown of how you have the mount secured to the bow, please. This is really a sweet setup.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

JBMKIII said:


> Please do a breakdown of how you have the mount secured to the bow, please. This is really a sweet setup.












I used this, I changed it from my original setup that I took images of. I went with this because it has less moving parts. 










It is pretty simple which I like.


----------



## talyhalm (Feb 7, 2021)

Any updates to this? I'm interested in the Hero 8 but will need to mount to my bow. I hunt spot and stalk only (mule deer, antelope, elk, etc.).


192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

That thing is slick


----------



## chuck tuck (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow that looks great. I wonder how this compares to the stabilization on the earlier GoPros. I'm going to try this out with my Hero 6. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simojo (Apr 14, 2020)

I've been playing with this as well with my GP 8. I ended up with an extended mount that clamps to the top of the riser and goes up; the higher mount point gave a better perspective of the arrow. 

After editing, do you feel the video quality was better in 1080 or 4K?


----------



## charlesm120 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miahjera (Jun 20, 2021)

That is rad! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cwshire (Aug 19, 2021)

Huge improvement- thanks for testing it out!


----------



## Mjprohoroff (Nov 20, 2009)

Any videos of these with a GP 8 or 9 mounted? The stabilization seems to really improve year after year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talyhalm (Feb 7, 2021)

It goes were I aim. I can pan the camera, and move it up and down, as you can see by the GoPro mounts.


----------



## zamani (Oct 9, 2021)

nice, thanks for sharing, well done and good info


----------



## M. Brown (Oct 14, 2021)

I got a Hero 8. I am going to have to try this out.


----------

